# What do you think about statins?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was shocked to be told by a pharmacist that there's an 'unwritten principle' that everyone over 60 should be put on statins. I know that statins have a number of possible side-effects, including memory loss. There are also people who strongly dispute the alleged benefits of low cholesterol.

A few days after my conversation with the pharmacist, I read this article:

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/22/butter-cheese-saturated-fat-heart-specialist

For those who may not have time to read the article, this extract will give you a flavour:

"In the UK eight million people take statins regularly, up from five million 10 years ago," he writes. "With 60 million statin prescriptions a year, it is difficult to demonstrate any additional effect of statins on reduced cardiovascular mortality over the effects of the decline in smoking and primary angioplasty [a technique used by doctors to widen the arteries].

In the original trials carried out by drug firms, only one in 10,000 patients given statins suffered a minor side-effect. But among 150,000 patients in a "real world" study - people who had been routinely given statins by their GP - 20% had side-effects that were so unacceptable to them that they stopped taking the pills, including muscle pains, stomach upsets, sleep and memory disturbance, and erectile dysfunction."

The British Medical Journal has come out against 'statins for all' (in this case, all over 50!). This article seems to me to explain the debate very clearly:

http://www.bmj.com/content/347/bmj.f6412

Naturally most of the medical and pharmaceutical establishment disagree, but it's possible that the tide is starting to turn in favour of a more cautious approach to the prescription of 'statins for all'.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Reading about Statins as a cholesterol-reducing agent, I can see why they are prescribed, but they seem to be being used as a 'catch-all' medicine, rather than being aimed at a particular group where their use may be beneficial.

Not something I have ever taken, and my cholesterol levels are reasonably OK.

Perhaps I would be put off by the side effects anyway.

Peter


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, there is a claim that everyone can benefit _regardless of their cholesterol levels_.

Some of the researchers who promote this view have financial arrangements with drug companies. Who would have thought it? :wink:


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

The science may be supportive of the benefits of the wide use of statins. I am not in a position to judge that.

I took them for a while. However, I didn't like the effect they had on my mental acuity and memory so stopped.

There may be risk but not sure that I would want to be a long-lived zombie rather than a shorter lived sentient person!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My friend Elizabeth Gay writes about Satins here........................

http://www.healthscams.org.uk/are-statins-safe.html

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert was on statins for high cholesteral

Following a 40 day fast and a change of diet, mostly vegetarian his reading dropped to 2

To be retested in 3months to see if he's maintained the low reading

Diet does affect it although not in every case

it's simple enough to request your readings following a blood test and make your own decision whether to go the statin route or not
Aldra


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link Ray. This looks fascinating.

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Sandra,

I agree entirely that everyone should make their own decision.

One problem is that there does appear to be some evidence that it _isn't_ desireable to get your cholesterol as low as possible.

Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Phil42 said:


> I was shocked to be told by a pharmacist that there's an 'unwritten principle' that everyone over 60 should be put on statins. I


Is that like the one where I was told that everyone over 60 should be on a daily dose of a 'small' aspirin?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Here's an 18 Page thread mostly on muscle pain and statins.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-585862.html#585862

Worth reading the lot if you can stay the pace.

After a few years on satins I experienced massive thigh muscle pain to the extent that I had to have a step which I could pull up after me to get into the motorhome cab.
After research I realised I wasn't the only one and after I stopped the statins the pains went and I dispensed with the stool. Unfortunately I didn't get back the strength in my leg muscles.

My cholesterol has not risen since stopping the statins and I name statins as probably the worst medication I have ever taken.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Have a watch of the BBC programme 'Trust the Doctor, Mike Mosley asks this question of two specialists with opposing views, this week he did the same on HRT drugs and he did Aspirin too.

As with some many drugs there is no clear cut answer, it's all pros and cons. I do the 5:2 fast diet, this is meant to do wonders for many things including high-cholesterol, diabetes, various cancers, keeping your weight down and many more. I'd rather do something like this first before taking drugs every day.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

autostratus said:


> After research I realised I wasn't the only one and after I stopped the statins the pains went and I dispensed with the stool. /quote]
> 
> What was the view of your health professional [doctor] to you stopping the statins? Were they in agreement, do they have to be, and what are the likely repercussions if you go against their advise?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

As I understand it if you take statins you should be advised not to exercise.

There appears to be a problem and if you take statins and exercise it can give all sorts of problems ( so I am told).

I take enough meds and rattle when I walk so unless a doc tells me its statins or bust I would go near them
:wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rayc said:


> What was the view of your health professional [doctor] to you stopping the statins? Were they in agreement, do they have to be, and what are the likely repercussions if you go against their advise?


I take the view that as a group we are more informed about what is good or bad for us, and are not as likely to take what we are told by our GP as literally as we used to.

Rita had what we believe was Labrynthitis just before here Cancer was diagnosed, and after a visit to her GP she was given drugs that made her worse.

The upshot was that I took here to the late night visit to the 24-hour surgery in Kettering 24 hours later, where a lovely old Indian doctor went through everything with her, took her off the drugs her own GP had prescribed and suggested what she could do to help the problem. I stayed with her for the whole time to make sure he understood exactly what the problem was.

It cleared up and she is pretty much clear of it, but had we not gone to that other doctor, she may have got much worse.

In the case of Statins, we seem to be being prescribed it for so many different things, that it is possibly being over-prescribed and not doing the job it was originally intended for.

If the treatment works for you, great, but reports suggest that for a growing number of people it is not effective, or less effective than other available treatments.

Sorry to nick that quote, Ray  

Peter


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Am anther who suffered side effects of stations. Muscle pain but worse was the weakness, couldn't turn legs over in bed and have to come downstairs on my bum. Had a couple of tumbles on the stairs too, doc did blood tests, but not till over a month after the excrutiating pain in my thigh, surprise surprise they were negative. Stopped taking the statins and things gradually improved, had bloods rechecked for cholesterol levels were better than my ones when on the medication .
Have great new doctor who believes we all know our own body best, he is happy for me not to take the statins as I prefer to be able to walk and cycle, despite telling both original go and pharmacist the form which should be filled in when a side effect is reported, did not seem to get done.
Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our friend has Giant Cell Arteritis (Temporal Arteritis)

And has been prescribed Satins along with other medications.
She is getting better but has a multitude of side effects. 

Ray.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

spannerhead said:


> Have a watch of the BBC programme 'Trust the Doctor, Mike Mosley asks this question of two specialists with opposing views, this week he did the same on HRT drugs and he did Aspirin too.
> 
> As with some many drugs there is no clear cut answer, it's all pros and cons. I do the 5:2 fast diet, this is meant to do wonders for many things including high-cholesterol, diabetes, various cancers, keeping your weight down and many more. I'd rather do something like this first before taking drugs every day.


We watched the program where he asked about statins. 
If I remember correctly he came down on the side of taking them.

To be honest, having listened to both sides there is no way I'd take them.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was unaware of the possible effects of statins on the benefits of exercise:
Statins and exercise

It gets worse.

Thanks Jamesieboy,

Phil


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry - haven't time to read through all of this and the articles now but in case of any interest I can add the following:
1. My wife was put on statins a few years ago and after a while suffered extreme discomfort turning to pain in her legs and feet.Switched to a different one and no difference, Stopped taking and within a few days all pain vanished. Doctor (in England) said no matter- the jury's out on the effectiveness anyway!
2. We have two friends with similar experiences.
3. We have one friend who was put on statins and after a few months started to experience loss of function in limbs. Doctors did not make the link and he was tested for various things. Eventually this was linked to the statins and he was stopped from taking them. But by that time he had lost effective use of much of his physical function. Now he can hardly walk, cannot drive, cannot sit or stand for any length of time. Major side effects which cannot be reversed and have ruined his life. And all eventually ascribed to the statins.
4. Another friend (we seem to have a lot of them!!) recently moved to France and went for his introductory visit to the doctor here. When told he was taking statins the doc asked why - said in his opinion they are a complete waste UNLESS the patient has really acute problems which need to be addressed urgently.

You pays yer money etc etc but there is a definite big question mark over this whole area.

I think I'll stick to the red wine - that is good apparently and if it doesn't work at least you feel happy from the medicine

:wink: 

Alan


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

After being diagnosed with diabetes cholesterol was also picked up and statins prescribed, had the muscle pains but put it down to the same conditions then read an article about the muscle pains and decided to try going without them when I went away in the van for three weeks, felt so good went back to the doc and told him I'd gone away and forgot them and the pain had miraculously gone away he took me off the simvastatin I was on and gave me another I think avortstatin I stopped this after three days and went back because it gave me crippling kidney pain, I'm now on something completely different and my nos are all good in my blood tests so fingers crossed.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

My uncle fairly fit man in his 70s walking 5 to 8 miles a day put on statins could not walk 500 yards came off them back to walking 5 miles a day and building up to 8 miles again. don't think I would ever go on them


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > After research I realised I wasn't the only one and after I stopped the statins the pains went and I dispensed with the stool. /quote]
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil42 said:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> I agree entirely that everyone should make their own decision.
> 
> ...


I agree Phil, his was a side effect of a juice fast and I'm sure that the next test will give a higher reading on a balanced vegetarian type diet

the other side effect is that he's now a 36 inch waist instead of 44inch

I was really making the point that there is a correlation between diet and chol/ levels and I guess there is an optimum level that best suits the individual

of course Both levels of good and "bad" chol/ to be taken together to 
give a clear picture

personally I feel Statins are over prescribed but for some they are necessary

Aldra


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was prescribed Statin for raised cholesterol a number of years ago. Within a few weeks the muscle cramps and pain was horrendous. I was unable to get up the 2 flights of stairs to the pathology department where I worked. I contacted by GP who informed me that it would not be the Statin.

I finally asked one of the Chemistry Consultants what it could be he did a blood test ( its called a CPK) and my reading was off the scale higher than if I had had a heart attack. He instructed me to stop straight away and see my GP that night. GP still said it was not the Statin but 2 weeks later after stopping my CPK and I were both back to normal. 

Sue


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Have a read of this, very interesting perspective! It's hard to make a decision about your health when medical professionals can't agree!
http://www.westonaprice.org/thumbs-up-reviews/the-great-cholesterol-con


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I stopped taking statins earlier this year due to muscle aches and pains (we walk the dogs 2 or 3 miles every day). I felt much better fairly quickly but my greedy old git of a GP will not try me on any other type than the cheap Simvastatin. After a few months, I went back on them but took a supplement which allegedly counteracts the side effects. it is Co-Enzyme Q10 which Woods Supplements claim is effective. After about 5 or 6 weeks on the supplements and statins, they seem to reduce the aches and pains. It will take longer to se if they help my memory as well. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

statins reduce the levels of Co E Q10 which declines with age anyway

So people on statins should supplement with it. Older people may well benefit from the supplement too

We've taken it for some years now although I've never taken statins 

only drawback is its reletavely expensive

Aldra


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have finally read the 'statin nation factsheet' which I downloaded months ago and then forgot about.

I'm having trouble getting a proper link. Please google 'statinnation', click 'resources' and you should be able to follow the fact sheet link.

I found it fascinating. It's really worth a read.

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

The right link for statinnation:
http://www.statinnation.net/action/

Then click 'Resources' and follow the 'fact sheet' link.

Phil


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just come back from the dr apparently l have type 2 hence all my present health problems but also high cholesterol he wants me to take statins. l refused I made it clear l had to heard to many bad effects of statins to subject myself to them, instead of explaining or giving any counter comments he said that cholesterol wasn't diet controllable in diabetics without them. We just had a snarling match. 
Andy came with me and was trying not to start laughing out loud at the 2 of us, he said we were like 2 dogs over a bone. l felt him shaking and turned round and just glared at him.

I said l will diet control dr told me l would die of a stroke l said and so? then we had an argument about being unable to feed or look after myself l snarled thats why l had a living will... he told me no-one would let me die l said l would choose my death...a good few minutes we bitched back and forth and l made a point to look him in the eye.... when he wasn't looking at the floor or ceiling that is. 

So l am wondering if anyone knows how much that is true will also speak to diabetes assoc. and look into it myself... dammed if the hick p***k will force statins on me l dont trust drs at all after dealings with them over the yrs. nothing they have done to my parents or in personal dealings has changed my mind although l realise that not all dr are the same the ones l have had contact in this town with have been.

So willing to give drs or diabetic nurses on here a chance as you l am sure dont live near me (l seriously dont trust any medical people in the town l live in) if you know any good reasons and want to post or pm them to me please do so.

Advice from diabetics also would be a help please. My main downfall is actually sugar in hot drinks and soft drinks.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm on statins and had the muscle pains and craps, read on here about Q10 so started to take it (100mg), now 6 months later no pains or cramps..........fingers crossed.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to add a different slant.

9 years ago I had two strokes - caused by 'plaque' (as they call it) having built up in my right carotid artery at the site where it had been repaired (with a teflon tube) 17 years earlier due to an anuerism which itself was caused by Giant Cell Arteritis (Temporal Arteritis). 

I tried to reduce my cholesterol levels with diet and exercise - even being lucky enough to be involved in a trial at the Bristol Royal Infirmary, but they came down only marginally, so went onto statins; one month of medication and the cholesterol was down to below 5.

I have been on statins for the last nine years at one time on one of the more expensive ones, but for the last 7 years on Simvastatiin. I have never had any side effects, my cholestrol is about 4.5 with almost equal 'good' and 'bad' (yes you do need 'good' cholesterol) and I am in excellent health, regularly walking 8-10 miles. 

My blood pressure is also as it should be, thanks to medication.

As a result of good health intervention and medication

1 I did not 'drop-dead' or end up as a cabbage by the age of 50 due to multiple strokes caused by the aneurism
2 Having been paralysed down the left side and unable to speak, I recovered full physical function about 6 months after having the strokes
3 I had the artery' cleaned out' so had a fresh start with that 

Would I stop taking statins - NO. Had they been available 26 years ago I might well not have had the strokes, and I'm not too keen on having any more in the near future!

If you ask if they are any problems with xxx cars (any make), medications, plumbers, whatever, you will get all the stories of the problems people have had (quite naturally). But you don't get many of the success stories. I felt I should add my story, as I am lucky to be alive, fit and enjoying a healthy retirement, and I intend to continue taking statins in the hope of enjoying a good few more similar years in the future.

I do agree though that all health management should be an individual decision, aided by the medical professionals, but as Phil Collins once said (sung?) " ....you've always got to hear both sides of the story". 

And to balance what I have said I should say that I was advised that the Giant Cell Arteritis would need treating with steroids, as it "never goes away". As I was getting no adverse symptoms I agreed with the doctor that I would give the steroids a miss 'for the time being'; I am still giving them a miss 26 years later, with no ill effects.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks Hb, Interesting result to your trials which was a big help. l agree about the cars comment but also have worries (as you see) about statins and the dr was totally unhelpful we were both to hacked off at each other... me as l wanted advice to help my worries and l dont trust local drs him as drs dont like to be questioned. 

I spoke to the lady at diabetes UK who said most people are upset about the type 2 not angry about statins but said my first step would be to find out my levels, If very high then go on statins as well as the diet change and when my levels drop down then l can go onto a diet but watch the cholesterol if it goes up go back onto statins. Once l get my levels l will ring them back l meant to get them today but was so angry forgot to ask 

He has given me a script for simvastatin so if l go onto them and dont have a good time l can swap (l assume) and try another. At the moment l am diet and exercise minded and wont rush into anything l am very wary off.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi bw - that sounds pretty sensible. I can understand that if dr is not listening etc then that's very frustrating, but I'm sure you'll make your best decisions when you have taken that out of the equation - it sounds as if you're doing that already!

As I understand it, there are some who an lower their cholesterol by diet and some who can't. I have a walking friend - lean as a greyhound - who's cholesterol was high, her vice was butter and cream, though you'd never have hought it to look at her! She drastically recuced them in her diet - cholesterol went down OK but she and dr worried about her weight - too low - so she's having to eat more; we are all different. 

I would definately try diet first (the trial I was on showed that exercise on it's own doesn't do too much cholesterol but lowers your risk factors in so many other ways - not surprisingly. If diet doesn't work for you, then give them a go, monitoring as you go - as you've said. 

They always start people on Simvastatin, though they didn't me, probably because I was in hospital when I started, so no long-term effect on dr's budget! But the dr switched me to simvastatin and I've been OK. I do believe that the others are a LOT more expensive, so if you try them but need to switch you do need to make a big fuss - not easy when you have problems having a sensible conversation with your doctor.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife, who has dementia, was on statins for a while. The doctors suggested it as, even though her cholesterol wasn't at a level that woud usually be considered to need treatment, there was a thoght at the time that her problems might be vascular. She had to stop the statins because of side-effects and the GP tried to persuade me she should take another drug (not a statin) that had very few side-effects listed.

If you reallly want to lower your cholesterol, you might want to ask the GP about drug alternatives to statins.

Best wishes,

Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

Type 2 Diabetis

are you overweight?

Reduce it now

I would do it by juice fasting but appreciate its not for everyone

It will clear cholesteral at the same time

However you choose if it is weight related get to a wieght that is within normal for your height etc

And I think the problems will disappear

Add exercise they will go even quicker

Good luck

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Aldara no l don't fast l try and eat sensibly and l do have a weight problem. l was trying to eat sensible but stress of the last 3 years meant lot stupid snacking mainly Dr pepper and crisps and where l am for several months chips for lunch at end last yr start of this. 
It was when mum passed l made a start on rebuilding eating and exercise but it is/was a slow slog lot of backslides.

l was slowly loosing and we had a personal trainer had about 7 sessions then the holiday and that's where things really exploded. 
I wasn't eating as l had been... salad non stop through the day and an evening meal. l was having a lot of cappuccinos (sp) and cheese on toast for lunch. 
Then back to stinking cold for a couple of weeks added to feeling awful with what turns out to be background menopause and well foreground type 2. 

I am now back on light exercise, started last week & see my PT guy monday to discuss this with him he is on holiday at the moment, and restart that side of things.

I am back to chicken salad and started eating lot of pumpkin/sunflower seeds as snacks with sesame on my salad. 
Just cut out sugar from coffee (ick) 
Andy still doing his cooking which is always sensible but l am pushing him to make smaller portions (which he finally sees the sense off) ... he has a thing about not giving a huge plate isnt right and l eat the blasted thing instead of leaving some. 

I now have an incentive not to backslide and make excuses though :lol:


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

As well as giving us a healthy food, my OH tries not to 'diet', but says we make our eating our 'way of life'. In addition to eating well (ie 'properly') OH eats her main meals off a tea plate but it's me that loses the weight! At least she is able to keep hers pretty steady.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

To reduce cholesterol, you can eat things like an apple a day, oatmeal porridge, almonds, anything high fibre. Caro, replace sugary drinks with an occasional Appletiser, watered down apple-based (not grape-based) fruit drinks, or make tisanes (iced tea) with Twinings fruit t-bags. Make a jug of "tea" using a few bags, add some fruit slices and mint and chill. Try it without sugar, you'll get used to it! If not add a splash of no-sugar-added berry juice to sweeten it.

I take 1 sachet daily of (prescribed) colestyramine for bile acid malabsorption which is a side effect of hemicholectomy (partial removal of bowel). This medication is primarily for reducing cholesterol.

I eat butter, and a number of things that would not be on a low cholesterol diet, but only low-fat, lactose-free milk/yoghurt/cheese. My cholesterol is "normal" (near as) so it works, not that I have ever had high net cholesterol.

I also use canola (rapeseed) margarine which contains monosaturated fat which lowers LDL (bad) cholesterol in the blood and helps control blood glucose levels.

Our SA brand, called simply Canola (CANSA Seal of Approval and Heart Foundation approved) is very high in Omega-3 fatty acids, and has (the highly desirable) low Omega-6 to (high) Omega-3 fatty acid ratio and is trans-fat free - all dietary factors associated with a lower risk of both cancer and heart disease. I guess there must be a British version.

This is far healthier than sunflower oil/marg/spread which contains a higher percentage of saturated fats as well as Omega 6 and 9.

Consuming too much Omega-6 fatty acid can increase the incidence of systemic inflammation in the body which creates a breeding ground for cancer cells. Balancing Omega-6 with Omega-3(as in the canola product) helps counteract inflammation. A supplement has also just become available.

Scientific confirmation of these facts can be found on www.cansa.org.za.

A heart specialist I consulted for a check-up suggested a preventive daily supplement (called Cytrol-H) to maintain healthy homocysteine and cholesterol levels. One tablet containing Betaine 250mg, Magnesium 100mg, Vit E 14 i.u., Vit B2 12mg, Vit B6 12mg, Policosanol 100% 10mg, Zinc 7.5mg, Folic Acid 300 mcg, Vit B12 12mcg. Plant sterols can also be useful.

A good percentage of families in SA have hereditary high cholesterol which cannot be moderated by diet and statins are often regarded as essential in these cases. Diet related high cholesterol can usually be moderated by diet modification with sufficient understanding of the requirements and the will and perseverance to do the necessary.

In the light of the broad-ranging negative side effects, statins should only be prescribed when there's no alternative, rather than as a catch-all easy-out solution. You owe it to yourself to make the effort!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*statins*

I was diagnosed with type two diabetes 6 years ago and put on statins straight away .The pains i have expirienced since then kidneys thigh pains Screaming out in the middle of the night not being able to move in bed now neck and arm pains .I dont think i have ever felt as bad since i have been under the diabetic nurse .So tonight i am going to stop taking them and see what happens!aaaaaarg


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

Think it through

You may need statins in the short term whilst you look at a long term solution

type 2 Diabetis 

again you need too control it short term

Mean while look at natural ways to control both

But make no mistake 

Controlling without drugs requires commitment to diet etc

if you can, great if not well technology is there to help

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Viv and HB l will possibly look at the tea type drinks l can cut the teabags off first. I have a thing about t-bags l can if l have to handle them unused but show me a used one and l want to throw up, same as stompies









I don't have much butter just at breakfast a scrape on the slice of toast l have with my scrambled eggs/chopped tomatoes mixed and cooked well with no oil or milk ... the best way to make scrambled eggs









I use olive oil with a bit of powdered garlic and sesame seeds as a dressing on my chicken salad only came up with the mix yesterday but it tastes nice.

I think the benecol & pro-activa may be like canola l got some pro-activa tonight the little drinks 1/4 price of benecol same job and taste nice.

I have decided that l am not going to have food that's good if l don't like the tastes just because it is good for me. So will have some fish and occasional tuna but l am not a fish person.

Love my bananas but will only have one a day as hi GI and apples 1 small a day they recommend max. Today l dabbed it in sesame seeds it was actually really nice, other fruits ad hock go through phases.

I refuse to touch anything low or no sugar l read up on that stuff few yrs back and would rather have sugar than that poison. So am just getting used to no sugar, not fun as l have a sweet tooth but post argument with dr l have the incentive :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Opps sorry Aldra forgot to reply to you, yup l am hoping that l am low enough to not worry about statins certainly if as it seems to be l am 5.6 and a normal person should be 5 or possibly diabetic 4.5 cholesterol then that is a far cry from the 16 or 17+ that the diabetes UK lady was quoting as having to take statins.

Once l meet with the practice nurse on the25th for my clinic and first chat l will get lot more info. 

I know it will take commitment but l want to give this a good go and see how l get on. l have to prove to myself that l can get my teeth into "diet and exercise" and stop finding excuses if l fail want it to be not because l failed.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck , Caro. You're off to a good start and you will find other and better solutions as the weeks go by.Keep us posted!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

An article from the Daily Telegraph which says that millions of more people will be pulled into the criteria for being prescribed statins.
As someone who hates taking drugs I find this worrying. What about side effects and if you are prescribed them is that a medical condition that should be declared to insurers etc?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10448193/Millions-more-told-to-take-statins.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

How's it going

Stick with eating no suger either added or in drinks etc

Soon you will find you hate it

I only use honey as an occasional sweetener 

if I inadvertently have sugar I know and feel the affects

Aldra


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Thanks Viv and HB l will possibly look at the tea type drinks l can cut the teabags off first. I have a thing about t-bags l can if l have to handle them unused but show me a used one and l want to throw up, same as stompies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not try satins, you may not have any side effects and they may prolong your life?

Do not judge without trying.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All sorts of things prolong life

diet being the main one

why not try that first and move on to drugs if necessary

Or if things have already gone too far , drugs then diet to remove the necessity

Research is now finding diet is the key to many health problems

For me I would tell everyone to freshly juice and drink vegetables as many varieties as possible as well as or instead of meals

I started many years ago , a religious reason, 40 days of lent fasting on juices

I felt fantastic and still do when I fast

it's not for everyone but juices are easily incorporated into every day

And rubbish snacks excluded

aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I still hate coffee Aldra but l am now most times able to finish my mug of coffee. I still have a spoon of fructose on my porridge but am not bothered by that as it is 1x once a day.

I am jumping up a huge mountain called nutrition trying to learn about fats/proteins/carbs etc, not to worried about the vit/min side yet l ear a lot of pumpkin/sunflower and sesame seeds and have hemp seeds once a day. Like my veg. Think my biggest problem is to see l get at least 100g a day of carbs which is in the moderate range and is actually very difficult to do. I had cut out bread but think l will go back to one slice at lunch time as a bulker with my chicken salad. I have pomergranite juice l would rather for the most part eat my fruit and veg than drink it to be honest. :lol: 

Bit worried as l seem to be loosing weight fast, l was stuck before the holiday at 103kg l am suddenly (yesterday first weigh since then 99.6 so going to do a daily weigh at the same time of day and keep a close eye, l want to loose it but controlled and low carbs can be a fast drop. 

I have set is snack (apples or bananas dipped in sesame seeds) and meal times as in l try to eat lunch some point between 13:00 and 14:00 and snack at 11 and 15 ish l eat pumpkin and sunflower seeds ad hock

My Glucose is a bit wavey but mostly been between parameters, had 2 lows on Monday but knew the feeling and caught them before they were a problem. Upped my carbs (porridge not eggs for breakfast) a bit and that helped.

Rayc they can widen the group they want but no one can force you to take the tablets as the dr found out with me, free choice still exists. So if you fall into a group and dont want to look for other ways to sort it  

Selstrom thing is l am not bothered about prolonging life per se. l will do what's sensible in an order that makes sense to me hence diet exercise then see what's happening.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

I mean fruit and veg freshly juiced at home and drunk immediately
It is not possible to eat the quantity of green veg that you can juice and drink in a day and the advantage is that they are raw and nothing is lost. They are in addition to those eaten

I wouldn't worry about the weight loss especially if you need to loose weight to be in your normal range

balanced carbs is good in Diabetis but you are not on medication are you?? Again balance them as you are doing by adding oats, barley,brown rice wholemeal pasta and wholemeal bread

you sound as though you are making good progress

aldra


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Ditto - sounds like you're on the right track - you're doing well!!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup am on metformin tablets just into week 2 and 2 tablets a day then week 3 go 3 tablets >>>>

Have a good book called Carbs & Cals from diabetes uk using that and 'tinternet also for carbs and info not in the book. 

Have to be careful with fruit and veg even though l can eat as much as l want due to sugars and carbs in certain ones l need to be careful so at moment till l get a full handle on things will play safe and use the "chew method" :lol:


----------

